# [aufs2] non compila con il kernel 2.6.31[risolto]

## cloc3

edit: il problema qui descritto dipende da un baco upstream, per il quale sembra sia imminente la soluzione.

questa è strana.

l'unico ebuild per aufs disponibile in portage è la versione 0_p20090916:

```

s939 aufs # eix aufs2

[I] sys-fs/aufs2

     Available versions:  (~)0_p20090916 {debug inotify kernel-patch kernel_linux ramfs}

```

questa versione include alcune patch specifiche per il kernel 2.6.31*.

a me, però, non compila con questo errore:

```

/usr/src/linux/include/asm-generic/int-ll64.h:11:29: error: asm/bitsperlong.h: No such file or directory

```

non si tratta però di un problema nuovo, ma di una questione nota da mesi e documentatissima.

in effetti, per risolvere il problema, basta aggiungere il file asm/bitsperlong.h, dentro il pacchetto aufs2-0_p20090916.tar.bz2 .

ora mi direte. se hai capito tutto, perché non apri un bug?

perché un bug per aufs2 esiste già, e all'interno si cita esplicitamente il filetto (failetto?) famigerato.

allora mi chiedo: perché questo filetto non è compreso dentro il pacchetto esistente in portage?

se voglio compilare aufs2, devo proprio andarmi a cercare la versione -99999 in overlay?

insomma, qualcosa non quadra in tutto questo. cosa ci potrebbe essere sotto, che non riesco a vedere?

p.s.: leggendo più volte bugzilla, mi è venuta l'idea che potesse un problema di linux-headers, ma anche aggiornado all'ultima versione (e ricompilando glibc e kernel) non ha giovato.

p.s.: alla fine ci ho fatto un baco. secondo me, me lo chiudono. ma lameno mi dovranno spiegare il perché.

----------

